# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Illegal reference to correlation name

## raphael75

I don't know Sybase very well, I'm much more familiar with MySQL. I get the error "Illegal reference to correlation name 'edef'", but I don't know why or how to fix it. Here is my SQL statement. Please help!



```
/*
gets employee clock in/clock out times and total hours
*/

select
    edef.emp_seq,
    edef.obj_num,
    edef.payroll_id,
    edef.last_name,
    edef.first_name,

    dtl.clk_in_date_tm,
    dtl.clk_out_date_tm,
    dtl.reg_hrs,

    ot.order_type_seq,
    otdef.name
from
    MICROS.emp_def edef,

    MICROS.time_card_dtl as dtl

left join 
(
    select
        MICROS.shift_emp_ot_ttl.emp_seq,
        MICROS.shift_emp_ot_ttl.order_type_seq
    from
        MICROS.shift_emp_ot_ttl
)ot on ot.emp_seq = edef.emp_seq
left join
(
    select
        micros.order_type_def.order_type_seq,
        micros.order_type_def.name
    from
        micros.order_type_def
)otdef on otdef.order_type_seq = ot.order_type_seq
where
    edef.emp_seq = dtl.emp_seq
    and 
    dtl.clk_in_date_tm between '2013-05-06 00:07:00' and '2013-05-07 00:04:00'
order by
edef.last_name
```

----------

